# AmondoTech HID Illuminator runtime testing...



## mdocod (May 30, 2006)

I'm going to start a runtime test here in about 45 minuts... i'll post the results of a continuas run here in awhile...

Wanted to ask (hoping someone will chime in before or during testing) whether there would be any problem running the light pointed at the cieling for the duration of the test, and also- if there are any issues with running the light for extended durations. I assume that there shouldn't be any problem- HID and arc type lights are generally indended for long duration runs, and are better for that purpose than short bursts anyways.

I'll just use it as the room light for the test, lol..


final results are in: My unit ran for 1 hour 49 minuts untill "strobe". 

One thing I noticed- that I think is nice... in that last minut before it begins to strobe, the ballast starts to wine louder like it does during inicial startup... so it is easy to identify when the light is about to go dead...

keep in mind- that after having done this test- my battery life has probably been reduced from here on out... SLA batteries generally don't like to be dischaged deeply like this (unless they are spacifically designed for deep cycle usage, most SLAs are a comprimise between deep cycle ability and high current ability)... i stuck it back on the charger immediatally after the test...

having said that, I am VERY HAPPY with these runtime results!!! This light could definetally be used for some serious work. Maybe I got lucky and got a nicer than average battery- eithor way, the "1 hour" runtime rating is probably very conservative for these lights...


----------



## mtbkndad (May 30, 2006)

I don't think running the light on it's tail end for the test will be a problem.
I do believe others have mentioned that running HID lights completely vertical on an ongoing basis can shorten the life of the bulb?
I do not know if this is true or how or why it is true, if it is true.
That could be answered by one of the more knowledgeable members of the forum.
I will email the manufacturer also and see what they say.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## mdocod (May 30, 2006)

wow! thankyou for the very fast responce!

I was kindof thinking along similar lines- that some HIDs are designed to be operated in certain positions to maximize their life(like overhead lighting in a shopping center)- however- when you consider that the HIDs in flashlights like this- and those in cars and such, are designed to operate with continuas motion and varying G forces from all different angles, the life expectancy from various positions would probably not be effected drastically... 15 minuts till start....


----------



## idleprocess (May 30, 2006)

The outer envelope "pinch" is not designed to withstand the heat from long-term vertical operation, but I don't think that ~60 minutes of vertical operation is likely to make a big dent in bulb lifespan.


----------



## mdocod (May 30, 2006)

at 35 minuts, I pushed the battery indicator button... 2 of the 4 LEDs lit up... suggesting around the halfway mark...

edit in: at 61 minuts, pushed the button again- 1 of 4 LEDs coming on.... suggesting I'm getting close to the end... we'll see how the last stretch holds out...
edit in: at 94 minuts now... still running! awsom!

i'll edit final results into the original post....


----------



## Xzn (May 30, 2006)

My suspicion is that not all SLA batteries are made equal since quality control and china made products don't always go hand in hand and that some have slightly different chemistries that can allow them to hold a charge longer.


----------



## Delvance (May 30, 2006)

Nice! Thanks for the test mdocod! Been wondering this myself...


----------



## metalhed (May 31, 2006)

Thanks mdocod. :thumbsup:

I want to buy one of these later this summer (assuming they'll still be available) and was hoping the runtime would be better than my non-HID spots. Now I know.

Anything over 90 minutes makes me a happy guy. I think it helps make them practical as work lights if they don't peter out after 20 minutes.


----------



## mtbkndad (May 31, 2006)

Nice work mdocod. 
I wanted the run time statements on the box to be conservative so I only did my runtime tests after at least 24 hours of post charge sitting.
My hope was that whatever I got and we put on the box would be on the low end of what these lights can deliver.
I think your test is a great example of the high end.

metalhed,
You should have no trouble getting one this summer.
Wayne's stock is real getting low right now but I believe he is placing another order very soon if he has not yet already.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## mdocod (May 31, 2006)

yea- I much prefer products to be sold with conservative ratings... I think 1 hour is a very appropriot rating for the product because it will actually deliver around an hour even if it is used spiratically, or after being rested off the charger... and it will probably still continue to deliver ~1 hour of runtime after the battery has been through many cycles...

this testing suggests that the ballast is pretty efficiant, and the battery can sustain medium current without a major reduction in capacity. It would be interesting to see how long this sucker could run on an upgraded pack... I'll be leaving mine stock for awhile- I am very happy with the current runtime.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2006)

In regard to the comment in the previous post "It would be interesting to see how long this sucker could run on an upgraded pack...", could anyone tell me where I could find this (I assume an improved battery), and if adding an upgraded pack would require work on the flishlight's circitry?


----------



## idleprocess (Jun 2, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> In regard to the comment in the previous post "It would be interesting to see how long this sucker could run on an upgraded pack...", could anyone tell me where I could find this (I assume an improved battery), and if adding an upgraded pack would require work on the flishlight's circitry?



9 amp-hour SLAs are available in the same size as the included 7 amp-hour SLA ... also available in a "high-rate" version that should deliver much better runtimes. These ought work with the integrated charger.

All other options (NiMH/NiCd/Li-ion/LiPo) will require some do-it-yourself and need a separate charger.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2006)

Do you happen to know the names any chain stores that might carry high rate version SLAs.


----------



## idleprocess (Jun 2, 2006)

I think you'd be better off trying to order those online.

You might check out home imporvement centers; the 7A-H SLA is commonly used in home security systems and there's an outside chance that they will have the high-rate version. If there are any electronics stores (read: much better-stocked than Radio Shack), professional electrical suppliers around (Locke comes to mind) you might try your luck there, or general industrial suppliers (Grainger, etc).


----------



## Archangel (Jun 2, 2006)

(smirk) If someone puts together an 9AH SLA group buy down the line, please let me know.


----------



## mdocod (Jun 3, 2006)

batteryshation.com sells a "Haze" brand 9AH SLA that is the same size as the common 7AH... anyone have any experience with those packs?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 3, 2006)

would you be able to tell me the part number for the 9ah SLA battery on the batterystation.com website - that might work in the Illuminator?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 3, 2006)

Is this the one from Haze?

HZS12-9 12V 9.0Ah 5.95 X 2.50 X 3.75 @ 19.00 + shipping

??? - are there any others that might be even better that would fit and work int he Illuminator ????


----------



## kinseykaylor (Jun 3, 2006)

Why not ni mh? It seems some F's would fit inside the illuminator sideways?
Or lithium and by my estimates you could stack 3 or 4 of these.:naughty: Of corse that would cost $300... Ok, so maybe just stick with lead acid.


----------



## idleprocess (Jun 3, 2006)

kinseykaylor said:


> Why not ni mh? It seems some F's would fit inside the illuminator sideways?
> Or lithium and by my estimates you could stack 3 or 4 of these.:naughty: Of corse that would cost $300... Ok, so maybe just stick with lead acid.



I've hashed out a few ideas on that already. All concepts are doable, just prohibitively expensive compared to using the SLA.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 4, 2006)

Has anyone actually tried replacing the Illuminator's standard SLA battery with the 13h NiMH battery http://batteryspace.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1942 ) ? Are there any wiring (even extremely minor modifications needed or problems to resolve) if the Illuminator's standard battery is replaced with this NiMH battery? Are there any fit problems or fit modifications that need to be fixed or resolved if the standard battery is replaced with this NiMH battery? Will the charger that comes with the Illuminator work perfectly with this NiMH battery ? - or shoud the NiMH battery be removed from the Illuminator charged up each time with a special charger? 

Is the Illluminator (and other similar HIDs) actually about 50 to 60 times as bright as the Sure-Fire 6P ??

http://batteryspace.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1942


----------



## rdh226 (Jun 4, 2006)

mdocod said:


> ...
> inal results are in: My unit ran for 1 hour 49 minuts untill "strobe".
> ...


I've posted a buncha observations are results over in the thread:
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=118392
starting with post #113.

Quick summary:

o runtime: 83 minutes (hot off the charger)
o better beam/pattern than the HF HID
o battery level meter: useless gimmick
o too easy to abuse/damage the battery
o ballast is indeed regulated
o this light is a keeper; highly recommended


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 5, 2006)

Here's Battery Service Corp.'s response relative to any portential battery upgrade:

"If you cannot physically go any larger than the HZS12-9 battery, than this battery would have the most capacity. We also stock a 12V-10 amp battery by Universal, but it is physically taller. If you have any further questions, please feel free to drop me a line."


----------



## GrizRod (Aug 10, 2006)

Haze makes a 12V12AmpHr battery not quite as tall as Amondotech's 12V7AmpHr battery on his website. Why wouldn't this battery work in the 3152? Excuse the question, but I am new to this stuff. If this would work, how much more burn time would a battery like this give? Thanks


----------



## havand (Aug 10, 2006)

Just looking at the AH, close to double?


EDIT: And bump for my question above. Can someone *please* measure the ballast diameter. Just take the battery out, dimension it roughly with some string then measure that. 2 minutes, I believe.


----------



## GrizRod (Aug 10, 2006)

That would make it a worthy option as an extra battery, plan on doing some night hunting in South America where the small Agouti are a delicacy. The 3152 will be perfect to spot them, and having the capability of close to 3 Hrs of runtime makes it the perfect light. Thanks


----------



## havand (Aug 10, 2006)

I'd wait for others to chime in before you whip out the card, but i mean, if the stock one is 7Ah, and the new one is 12Ah.....both same voltage, doesn't leave much figuring?


----------



## rdh226 (Aug 10, 2006)

havand said:


> I'd wait for others to chime in before you whip out the card, but i mean, if the stock one is 7Ah, and the new one is 12Ah.....both same voltage, doesn't leave much figuring?


Actually...given the vagaries of LA (Lead/Acid) batteries, you may well end up with
sustantially less runtime!

WTH??!!

LA batteries' AH ratings are typically at 20-Hour draw; increase the current and the
lifetime drops radically. That's why a "7AH" battery only lasts 70-90 minutes at
3-amp draw (e.g., "35W HID").

However, knowing nuttin'bout this battery, it's hard to say.

You should buy one and try it out, and let us know!

-RDH


----------



## GrizRod (Aug 11, 2006)

I just talked to Battery Service Corp. and a man by the name of Don said that higher ampHr batteries definitely increase the burntime, said a 12V12 ampHr battery would increase your time 60% or more. The Haze 12V12Amp battery is a little shorter then Amondo's 12v7Amp batteries. Will ask Wayne what size will fit. Something to consider if your getting a spare battery. I assume he know's what he is talking about. I plan on trying this and will post something as soon as I get the light and can test it.


----------



## mtbkndad (Aug 12, 2006)

GrizRod said:


> I just talked to Battery Service Corp. and a man by the name of Don said that higher ampHr batteries definitely increase the burntime, said a 12V12 ampHr battery would increase your time 60% or more. The Haze 12V12Amp battery is a little shorter then Amondo's 12v7Amp batteries. Will ask Wayne what size will fit. Something to consider if your getting a spare battery. I assume he know's what he is talking about. I plan on trying this and will post something as soon as I get the light and can test it.



If the battery fits, the only other thing to consider would be the size of the connectors. Those can easily be changed.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## SmithB (Aug 16, 2006)

I just received mine yesterday.

This evening I did a (sloppy) time test while I was watching T.V. I turned it on somewhere around 8:35 P.M.

It stayed on until somewhere around 10:10 P.M.

Not too shabby, I'd say.


----------



## Billson (Aug 17, 2006)

SmithB said:


> I just received mine yesterday.
> 
> This evening I did a (sloppy) time test while I was watching T.V. I turned it on somewhere around 8:35 P.M.
> 
> ...



I got 100 minutes before the light started flickering. Then I found out that what I did may have permanently damaged the battery due to deep discharging.


----------



## Ra (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi guyzz,

Maybe a LED-car-battery tester could assist you to prevent the battery from deep discharging:







Ra.


----------



## GrizRod (Aug 27, 2006)

Deleted


----------

